# Holiday Concerts



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

A Handel Evening: Free concert on the 5th & 6th of December at 8 pm, at All Saints Cathedral, Zamalek. Talented soprano Nesma Mahgoub will share a duet with Mostafa Rashad.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Cairo Celebration Choir’s annual Christmas Concert, with Cairo Opera Soloists accompanied by Cairo Opera Orchestra and conducted by Maestro Nayer Nagui will perform In Alexandria, at the Sayed Darweesh Theatre Saturday 8 December, 2012 at 8:00 PM

They will repeat the performance In Cairo at the Opera House, Main Hall Wednesday 12 & Thursday 13 December, 2012 at 8:00PM. Tickets will be available on the 1st of December 2012.


----------

